# Chinese Alaskan Mills



## HumboldtGilles (Mar 7, 2016)

Hey guys, just wondering if any of you have purchased an Alaskan Mill from China?

Here is the link: 
http://m.alibaba.com/product/601092...aw.html?spm=a2706.7843667.1998817010.7.W6WcIv

I am wondering how these compare to mills like Granberg and the like. I would mainly be using this on 12-18 inch softwoods like Douglas Fir. For $45 bucks I might just try them out.


----------



## Quietfly (Mar 7, 2016)

never even saw those until now. looks like a cheap copy, but for 45 bucks might not be horrible to take a shot off.


----------



## sweepleader (Mar 7, 2016)

This one came up when I tried your link:

http://m.alibaba.com/product/600964...l.html?spm=a2706.7835515.1998800312.17.31d1rn

Check the ppg, no shoes, short pants, pulling the saw toward his bare leg. 
Oh, yeah, 100 pc minimum.

First link above says 1,000,000 pcs per week possible!!


----------



## kimosawboy (Mar 7, 2016)

I would be willing to bet money that the one pictured in your link is a ''real''Granberg, so do not expect to get what you see..
If you absolutely want to toss your $$ away , we might all be surprised by the results.
Shipping/handling/duties...could all add up to big$$$
Shipping time will be more than 3-4 days, it is after all on a slow boat from China (that was bad even for me)
Warranty...unless you speak the language and are good a foreign trade...forgetaboutit.
Parts.. you might wind up with those great bolts/nuts that are not metric nor are they imperial, some sort of China in between, not fun.
BUT everyone might be surprised and you get a good/solid mill for cheap!
I would try an inquiry for a sample and see what they respond with....

Good luck and keep us posted.
G Vavra


----------



## Quietfly (Mar 7, 2016)

this is what the page looks like. 
1 piece min , 45-55 $


----------



## Quietfly (Mar 7, 2016)

this one looks pretty neat!!!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 7, 2016)

Wouldn't it be a Chinese mill not Alaskan?


----------



## HumboldtGilles (Mar 7, 2016)

Chilaskan Mill. I think for $45 bucks I might be willing to give it a try for the sake of the ArboristSite community. I am sometimes surprised with the quality of Chinese made stuff, but just as often disappointed by the lack of quality. I've bought fake NHL hockey jerseys from China for $30 and they look just as authentic as my buddies $150 jerseys. Same with composite hockey sticks. my buddy and I bought some knock-off CCM sticks for dirt cheap and compared them to our actual CCM sticks of same model...couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## Quietfly (Mar 7, 2016)

definitely let us know!!! i'd like to see what it was like


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 7, 2016)

HumboldtGilles said:


> Chilaskan Mill. I think for $45 bucks I might be willing to give it a try for the sake of the ArboristSite community. I am sometimes surprised with the quality of Chinese made stuff, but just as often disappointed by the lack of quality. I've bought fake NHL hockey jerseys from China for $30 and they look just as authentic as my buddies $150 jerseys. Same with composite hockey sticks. my buddy and I bought some knock-off CCM sticks for dirt cheap and compared them to our actual CCM sticks of same model...couldn't tell the difference.



I worked with a guy that got in deep poo for buying counterfeit jerseys in Korea and selling them in the US. The big one was to the effect of using the USPS to defraud people.


----------

